# Blueberries



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I didn't know what section to post this in..

Blueberries are ripe and plentiful here in NL right now and when I am out running charlie in the marsh she has been eating them on her "breaks." Should I stop this? I know that she doesn't need them, but will they do any harm?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

They won't do any harm, just a sweet tasting snack.


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

I was going to ask about blue berries also, my dog loves them and if given the chance would graze the bushes all day. I didn't think they would be bad for him but wondered what is was that attracted him to them, was he lacking something. They are so good for us maybe they have similar properties for dogs. He is not a fruit and veg dog (chews and spits) so I wondered why blueberries.

Here are a few of many articles I looked at.

Are Blueberries Good for Dogs? | LuckyDogMart.com
Blueberries Benefits « Pets To People
Health Benefits of Blueberries

Just as there are health benefits for you when you eat blueberries, there are also lots of health benefits for your dog. Berries are known for their antioxidant properties, which means that they can protect your cells against the effects of “free radicals.” Free radicals are normally produced when your body goes through the process of breaking down food, or whenever it’s exposed to many everyday assaults from things like tobacco smoke or ordinary radiation in the atmosphere. Free radicals can cause damage to our cells. It is believed that these harmful molecules can affect us in ways that cause cancer, heart disease, and other health problems. So, antioxidants which come from berries, can help protect us, and our dogs, from the harm caused by free radicals. Giving your dog blueberries may help prevent cancer, heart disease, and other health issues. Studies have also suggested that blueberries are beneficial to older dogs and help them keep their cognitive functions. This is especially important for dogs that might be experiencing canine Cognitive Dysfunction Syndrome. Blueberries offer dogs the same benefits that they offer humans and can improve urinary tract health. They are especially beneficial to dogs experiencing any kidney issues. Blueberries are particularly high in vitamin C. Blueberries juice is acidic and when you give it to your dog it helps to lower the pH of your dog’s urine. This makes the urinary tract inhospitable for bacteria. Promising Health Benefits of Wild Blueberries Include Anti-aging, Cancer Prevention, Heart & Vision, Health Fighting Oxidative, Stress Anti-Inflammatory, Benefits Cancer Prevention, Urinary Tract Health. Also protection against Stroke, Heart Health, Vision Health, Healthy Aging, Total Antioxidant Activity Cellular Antioxidant Activity.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't feed fruit but if they choose to eat berries I don't care. I do try to be sure they don't gorge as they might get the runs, otherwise they are fine.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

I freeze blueberries for my dogs as a treat  They LOVE them!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Mine get blueberries often, they're high in antioxidants


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks guys! It's great to know that they could potentially be helping her even!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

The good thing about blueberries is that they don't have to be chewed into oblivion for the good stuff to be extracted. They get nutrients if they just break the skin of the fruit. Although most of the antioxidants and such are in the skin which would have to be pulverized to make much of an impact. 

Either way I don't see anything wrong with it. My girls love fruit!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Only one of my dogs will eat them.. but she LOVES them!!


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Mine love them but apparently they swallow them whole because they come out the other end as whole berries :-/


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I love blueberries myself, and when I buy them and they get just beyond being yummy to me, they turn into training treats! My dogs all love them. I see the skins in the stool sometimes but meh, it's not doing any harm and they MAY even benefit from it. 
Blueberries, watermelon, and the ends of cucumbers seem to be favorites around here. I really see no harm in it occasionally.


----------



## losul (Oct 13, 2012)

Nana52 said:


> Mine love them but apparently they swallow them whole because they come out the other end as whole berries :-/


Oh, is that what they call dingleberries? :biggrin1:


----------



## notilloc (Jan 14, 2010)

I make an all natural fruit and veggie smoothie every morning for myself and Ringo gets a couple berries of some sort and a slice of banana every morning and occasionally some plain yogurt and that is the best thing in the world for him. He goes crazy for it, might not give him tons of nutrients but he loves it and he is a little spoiled but he works hard so i think he deserves it. haha


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> Mine get blueberries often, they're high in antioxidants


Yeah, I agree! I don't give mine blueberries but just bought huge bag of berries at Costco so I might toss them some


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

mash them before feeding. if they're coming out whole i don't think that's helping 
with your dog's health.



Nana52 said:


> Mine love them but apparently they swallow them whole because they come out the other end as whole berries :-/


----------

